# Carb and spark plug switch on my craftsman 8/24



## Xilbus (Nov 30, 2018)

Afternoon everyone.

This week I felt like changing the carburator and spark plug on my craftsman 8/24.

Since I never attempted this before, I watched a ton of YouTube videos and then I felt I could do this with ease.

I ordered a kit on amazon that contained a carb, spark plug and fuel stop for 19$.

I 1st changed the spark plug

2 i installed the fuel stop switch under the tank. I used needle pliers to pinch the line then used cutters to cut the line clean. Then installed the fuel stop. 

3 installing the carb involved removing the carb protection cap.

Removing the carb. This took me about 5 minutes. 

I then installed the choke portion on the new carburator.

The hardest part for me was installing the nut in the back of the carb. That was not really hard but just awkward.

In the end I did a few adjustments of the idle screw and full throttle screw.

The engine started with 1 pull. 

In the end. I'm really happy. I never had a snowblower before. This was a hand me down for free. Thanks to YouTube also for the free mechanics classes lol.

This rust bucket will probably last a long time still but since joining this forum I now want a ariens lol. 

Thanks and sorry for my english. I'm French.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Welcome to the addiction, yes wanting a Ariens is addictive, I 3 of them LOL


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Welcome to the forum and congrats on your first maintenance job. You'll find they get easier the more you do to your machine and there's a lot of very knowledgeable people here if you run into issues.


----------



## knklehd1 (Feb 17, 2016)

Great job, but if it was my blower I would change out the gas line it looks a little old and cracking.


----------



## strtch5881 (Oct 6, 2018)

Good job. I bet the snowblower handles fit your hands much better than a shovel handle.


----------



## Xilbus (Nov 30, 2018)

strtch5881 said:


> Good job. I bet the snowblower handles fit your hands much better than a shovel handle.


For sure, I used it to clear this weekend's storm. The city plow left a nice foot and a half of snow at the eod and it handled it well.

The kevlar belt that I added I'm sure helped.

I'm tempted to give it a new paint job this summer.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Show it some love......


----------



## Xilbus (Nov 30, 2018)

cranman said:


> Show it some love......


Yeah, I'm thinking about it. I'm tempted to swap the engine just for the fun of it also. Local store carry lifan engines. 

Also paint it. I want to buy a grease gun and see if the augers are rusted to the shaft. And also replace lots of the super rusty bolts.


----------



## strtch5881 (Oct 6, 2018)

And that, boys and girls, is when you really start learning.


----------

